# Suggestions for bloat



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the 6-year-old goat with the suspected degenerative nerve damage that had the surgery at WSU a few weeks ago. A few days back he refused all medicines and his bloat disappeared so I decided to follow his lead and took him off all meds (still on Aminos and Probiotics). At first, all was well and he burped and chewed his cud and he browsed like he was hungry. Then within a day he was lethargic, would barely browse and his poop was pointed, flat and very unhealthy looking. 

I put him back on the DSS for stool softening and for a couple of days things were good--his poop output went way up and looked healthy, he ate well, he continued to belch and burp and chew his cud--then this morning he was back to being terribly bloated. 

It appears that the DSS is stifling his ability to burp and belch? Do you have any suggestions how to get him away from the DSS and yet keep his stool soft--plums, pears, peaches, perhaps? I don't want to put him back on his Reglen medication. He loves apples and I give him a couple a day. I'm trying to find a natural alternative to the drugs.


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

i'd let him have some baking soda  I give it to my goats when the get bloaty and it helps alot some people i know even leave out a dish of it daily for the goats, they like it


----------



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish my goats liked baking soda, but they tend to ignore it


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Will he eat some cooked bran? Most animals love it. A couple of tablespoons in some hot water will help push stuff thru and keep things soft. Make it the consistency of oatmeal.


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard neem oil works well and those pink stuff (pepo) works like the tablets. I used the pink stuff on the goats while out herding that got into poison plants and it helped most of them. I also tried charcoal tablets too. it depends what you have on hand.


----------

